# 3/8-16 Threaded Precision Alignment Pins



## Analias (Feb 27, 2013)

My CNC'd Sieg X3 came with a 3/4" tool plate with a 7 x 21 hole pattern that takes 3/8-16 bolts.  As I work with the plate I'm coming appreciate the work fixture options it presents over a vice.  One option being the repeatable setup of soft blocks for fixtures.  I was curious if anyone has seen or knows of a source for purchasing 3/8-16 threaded pins that can be screwed into the plate holes and presents a smooth precise 3/8" profile to butt vices or fixtures up against?  Should I even worry about the smooth profile, or would the threaded rods that came with my strap kit be just as reliable?

If I had any skills, I would try turning the pins on a lathe.  There are two problems with this.  One, I'm a newbie with fledgling skills.  Two, my 9x20 lathe was purchased completely stripped down for a CNC conversion by the original owner, and I doubt all the pieces are there to restore it to manual function.

-Freeman


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 28, 2013)

Check Carr-Lane and TECO for fixturing goodies, or maybe you could use some common socket shoulder screws with a 3/8-16 threads. I believe 1/2" shoulder bolts have the right threads. You could turn the heads down with the mill if they were objectionable.


----------

